# Looking for info on Custer South Dakota area campgrounds??



## Philip.Saran (Jun 18, 2012)

We are trying to plan a family camping trip to Custer South Dakota area and would
like any help or suggestions you may be willing to offer.

We will have one 29 ft 5th wheel, one 29 ft TT and two tents.  7 adults and 1 child.

I have looked at the NP website for there and see that I can get sites with electricity
but for full hookups I would need to go to a private campground.

We enjoy hiking, fishing and campfires.


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 20, 2012)

We're camping at the Rafter J in Hill City,SD, this week.  http://www.rafterj.com/  Their policy like so many other cg's in the Black Hills is tents can only be pitched in tent areas and only one tent per site.  That means you would need four sites. Additionally, most places have an additional charge for more than two persons per site.  

The National Park cg's are reserved several months in advance so thats going to make it difficult to find a site there.  

Have you tried RV Park Reviews?  Maybe you can find some suggestions there.

If you are in the Hill City area during lunch or dinner hours, check out the Alpine Inn.  Now be advised, they only have two entrÃ©es on the dinner menu- a 6 oz filet mignon ($9.95) or a 9 oz filet mignon ($11.95).  The dessert menu is awesome as well. http://alpineinnhillcity.com/

I hope you find a suitable campground and I know you will love this area.

Safe travels.


----------



## ejdixon (Jun 21, 2012)

Stayed at Beaver Lake Campground a couple of weeks back. They give a great discount for Good Sam Club members. The road getting here and the campground itself is a bit hilly, but it's a small price to pay considering that you're right in the Black Hills. The store here has got pretty much everything.


----------



## USAFRV Germany (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Phil,
I was stationed at Ellsworth AFB in Rapid City many years ago. I don't have campground info but...I'd like to recommend the SD Air and Space Museum at Ellsworth - it's great, free and fun. Plenty of parking, the museum is at the front gate to the base. 
http://www.sdairandspacemuseum.com


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 10, 2012)

We stayed at the KOA in Rapid City it was nice but cyt into a hill and it is like a cork screw driving to to the top tier. However once on top you will have plenty of room for tents and camper. W was there 2 years ago, so I feel by now there was some improvements, all site are FHU


----------



## Kenworth (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry I just saw the date of the OP, but we just got back from there. We stayed at Beaver Lake Campground, it was just west of Custer, and it was $22/ night with E,W,and WiFi...very nice place, and real nice people.


----------



## Philip.Saran (Jul 10, 2012)

Kenworth,

We are not making this trip until about August of 2013 so keep the information coming.............


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Phil,
Unless you're a motorcycle enthusiast, be aware (or beware), the Sturgis Bike Rally held usually the first full week in August. There are 200,000-600,000 motorcyclist in attendance and the camping/hotel/motel rates sky rocket. From what I understand from the locals (whom leave the state if possible), the crowds start arriving two weeks prior and stay for two weeks after the rally.  Its not our cup of tea but to each his own.

Its a great area with lots to do...and see.


----------



## Philip.Saran (Jul 27, 2012)

nelsee;78703 said:
			
		

> Can i know when it is been operated?



Nelsee, it would help to know what question you are asking, so as to give you an answer....


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 27, 2012)

nelsee is a spammer


----------

